#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Transcendence, 2014 ( Превосходство )

## Шавырин

Выдающийся исследователь в области изучения искусственного интеллекта Доктор Уилл Кастер работает над созданием компьютера, который сможет собрать в себе все знания и опыт, накопленные человечеством. Достаточно спорные эксперименты, проводимые Уиллом, прославили его, и в то же время сделали основной целью радикальной анти-технологической группировки. Экстремисты делают все возможное, чтобы остановить его.

Однако в своих попытках уничтожить Уилла они добиваются обратного и становятся невольными участниками становления его абсолютного превосходства. Для его жены Эвелин и лучшего друга Макса Вотерса, тоже ученых-исследователей, встает вопрос должны ли они продолжать этот эксперимент. Их худшие опасения претворяются в жизнь, когда жажда знаний Уилла переходит в неконтролируемую жажду власти…

http://baskino.com/films/detektivy/9...oshodstvo.html

----------

Алик (09.07.2014), Альбина (09.07.2014), Жека (08.07.2014)

----------


## Akaguma

Фильм неплох. О стереотипах и предубеждениях  :Wink:

----------

Жека (08.07.2014)

----------


## Аньезка

Мне понравилось. Особенно восстановление всего с помощью элемента земли. Красиво показано)

----------


## Won Soeng

Я как восторженный фанат фантастики не могу быть объективным. Скажу одно - мне понравилось до восторга. Хотя начало показалось немного затянутым (испытывал нетерпение пару раз). Хотя саму идею переноса сознания или хотя бы инициации сознания копированием активности синапсов считаю наивной и нереализуемой (по множеству причин, как прикладного, так и фундаментального характера).

----------

Карма Палджор (08.07.2014)

----------


## Akaguma

> Скажу одно - мне понравилось до восторга.


Еще бы, про ИИ ведь.  :Wink:

----------


## Эделизи

Очень посредственная, смазанная режиссура. 
В том моменте, где к главной героине подходит "подлеченный"  мужик в каске и говорит: "я расширяюсь, это же я, Эмили" и стремится ее приобнять,
 один компании, где мы смотрели фильм заметил: "Стал почти богом, а все такой же дроч...ла".
Единственный смешной момент, но не благодаря режиссеру.

----------

Ho Shim (11.07.2014), Альбина (10.07.2014), Влад К (09.07.2014), Монферран (21.05.2016), Сергей Хос (09.07.2014)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Очень посредственная, смазанная режиссура. 
> В том моменте, где к главной героине подходит "подлеченный"  мужик в каске и говорит: "я расширяюсь, это же я, Эмили" и стремится ее приобнять,
>  один компании, где мы смотрели фильм заметил: "Стал почти богом, а все такой же дроч...ла".
> Единственный смешной момент, но не благодаря режиссеру.


Приятно всё таки смотреть кино в компании культурных, интеллигентных людей  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (09.07.2014), Альбина (09.07.2014), Жека (10.07.2014), Шавырин (09.07.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Приятно всё таки смотреть кино в компании культурных, интеллигентных людей


Да, вот такая научно-техническая интеллигенция  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (09.07.2014), Алик (09.07.2014), Альбина (10.07.2014), Монферран (21.05.2016), Сергей Хос (09.07.2014), Шавырин (10.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

В фильме есть две важных реплики: когда "машина" на вопрос, осознает ли она себя, отвечает вопросом, а осознает ли себя спрашивающий.
И второй - когда один из научных работников справедливо отмечает, что прежде чем понять работу искусственного разума, надо признать, что мы ничего не понимаем в собственном разуме. 
И вообще непонятно, чего они так все на него ополчились - он же людей исцелял )

----------

Сергей Ч (10.07.2014), Шавырин (10.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> И вообще непонятно, чего они так все на него ополчились - он же людей исцелял )


 В такой "каше" вообще сложновато что-либо понять . Игра актеров и то потерялась. Жалко . Думалось -бомба.  :Frown: 



> В фильме есть две важных реплики: когда "машина" на вопрос, осознает ли она себя, отвечает вопросом, а осознает ли себя спрашивающий.
> И второй - когда один из научных работников справедливо отмечает, что прежде чем понять работу искусственного разума, надо признать, что мы ничего не понимаем в собственном разуме.


 Хорошо,что две важные реплики нашлись. Вообщем,не зря фильм сняли.

----------

Эделизи (10.07.2014)

----------


## До

Фильм - пропаганда постгуманизма. Технологическое решение, гуманитарной проблемы.

----------

Сергей Хос (19.07.2014), Шавырин (19.07.2014)

----------

